# Grouse Numbers?



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Not being a black cloud or anything, but I've been stomping around prime grouse country for the past week. This is a place where I usually kick up grouse all the time. (Little heart attacks anyway.) And in a full week, I haven't come onto a single bird.

Even worse...no sage hens. None. Zero. Zip.

Please tell me things are looking better elsewhere. I also have seen reports from neighboring states that don't look too good.

Doom and gloom...doom and gloom. sorry about that. It is what it is.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Went through some grouse country the other day while looking for some bucks and didn't see a one. I have seen them there in years past, but not everytime I'm out there. 

On the bright side, I do have friends that have seen quite a few on their bow hunts.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah, it's bad out there. I suggest we all work in our gardens and not hunt grouse. If you all want me to, I'll just go into the woods and watch over them for you. :lol:


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

I actually have been seeing alot of grouse and have seen quite a few families of them......as for sage grouse I have not seen alot of them....mostly been seeing alot of blues and here and there a ruff.....


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So far, I've found a bunch of grouse in spots I usually don't see them so I'm stoked. Bummer you're not seeing more Finn. I for sure have a spot to hit on the opener... but the grass is so dang thick I won't be able to hunt them with my bow like I wanted to. :?


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have also seen a good number of em.. brother has as well.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Most everyone I have talked to in No Utah and So Idaho haven't seen many during elk scouting trips. I did do a little hiking in the Boulders last week and the dog got into some Blues and then Saturday he got into some ruff in Cache Valley.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I seen some this year. Just hope i can find them when it time.

here you go I seen about 8 or 9 with this one.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I just spent Monday and Tuesday grouse hunting. The numbers sure seen to be down.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I sure hope you mean scouting, and not hunting :shock:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Up in ID!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Bingo!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I noticed the #s to be down in a Spot SeniorSetterGuy and I checked out (we still saw 7) but other than that they seem to be up everywhere else. I have seen lots of grouse and lots of chicks with them. Come to think of it since the snow has melted back I think I have seen close to 100 grouse. Yup just counted it out in my head and in 8 scouting trips I am over 100.


----------

